# Terri!!!!! Me again



## kelox (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I finished my roll of HIE last week or so and had put it in to be developed on Monday. It should be ready today. I hope at least a few turned out ok. I'll post if they do. Keep a good thought for me and my roll


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

Nothing but good vibes coming from me to you! :goodvibe: I am so excited for you - nothing like sitting down with that first roll of HIE. 

Now - where were you last weekend?  I missed you!


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Nothing but good vibes coming from me to you! :goodvibe: I am so excited for you - nothing like sitting down with that first roll of HIE.
> 
> Now - where were you last weekend?  I missed you!



I already grilled him on that one, Terri.  He made up some lame excuse about being deathly ill, or something.  :er:


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I already grilled him on that one, Terri. He made up some lame excuse about being deathly ill, or something. :er:


Yeah, yeah.... :chatty: I gotcher ILL, right here! uke: 

It only rained Saturday because he wasn't there, you know. :mrgreen:


----------



## kelox (Apr 12, 2006)

I explained to lil miss corry(smarty pants that she is :er: :er: :er: :er: ) that the previous weekend, I had gotten a flu shot while on military duty. The said flu shot made me very very sick. So sick in fact I missed a few days from work. Not to mention that I could not travel too far from home. I had the real need to "stay close" to a place where I could, ahh how shall I put this, spend some alone time and not hinder anyone who needed to use the same room I was occupying at the time. And the need to visit that special place was on a very frequent basis, some would call it almost hourly. Not to mention that if I did drag myself there, the chances of at least one of you catching it from me was very, even highly, likely-and I simply could not be responsible for that.

All that being said, I am very sorry that I missed the meet up this past weekend, but I did where my TPF gear the whole time I was sick.


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> I explained to lil miss corry(smarty pants that she is :er: :er: :er: :er: ) that the previous weekend, I had gotten a flu shot while on military duty. The said flu shot made me very very sick. So sick in fact I missed a few days from work. Not to mention that I could not travel too far from home. I had the real need to "stay close" to a place where I could, ahh how shall I put this, spend some alone time and not hinder anyone who needed to use the same room I was occupying at the time. And the need to visit that special place was on a very frequent basis, some would call it almost hourly. Not to mention that if I did drag myself there, the chances of at least one of you catching it from me was very, even highly, likely-and I simply could not be responsible for that.
> 
> All that being said, I am very sorry that I missed the meet up this past weekend, but I did where my TPF gear the whole time I was sick.



Me? A Smarty Pants??? NEVER! :mrgreen: 


:hugs:


----------



## kelox (Apr 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Me? A Smarty Pants??? NEVER! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> :hugs:


RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!
And I am not a terrible flirt either





what color is the sky in YOUR world???????


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!
> And I am not a terrible flirt either
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes green, sometimes purple - but what's that got to do with Corry's outrageous behavior in DC?  

This thread's gone straight down the tubes......


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2006)

Terrible flirt...add that to the list of things I'm not. 

And outraegous behavior?  No way! *bats eyelashes innocently*  Why whatever do you mean?


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Terrible flirt...add that to the list of things I'm not.
> 
> And outraegous behavior? No way! *bats eyelashes innocently* Why whatever do you mean?


Girl, I thought we agreed....what happened in DC, stays in DC. :thumbup: So far the pics have been brilliantly edited, dontcha think?


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Girl, I thought we agreed....what happened in DC, stays in DC. :thumbup: So far the pics have been brilliantly edited, dontcha think?



*clears throat*  Uh...yeah...they sure have...you can't even see the Rum and coke stain on my shirt...er...uh...


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> *clears throat* Uh...yeah...they sure have...you can't even see the Rum and coke stain on my shirt...er...uh...


I haven't posted Brad's yet. :mrgreen: I know you're wearing that same shirt in one of them, but it could be "the stain" didn't happen till later.


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh sure...make it sound all...naughty!


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh yeah...and I'm prayin for your film, too Kelox!!


----------



## kelox (Apr 12, 2006)

You gals are making me even more sorry for missing the weekend. DANG!!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2006)

Aaaaw....Terri...come on...big group hug for Kelox! 

:hug:: :hug:: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Aaaaw....Terri...come on...big group hug for Kelox!
> 
> :hug:: :hug:: :hugs: :hugs:


I'm thinking he'd rather be whipped, but I could be wrong.


----------



## kelox (Apr 12, 2006)

Nope, no whips for me, but if either of you have a black leather outfit.....:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Nope, no whips for me, but if either of you have a black leather outfit.....:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:




Well...I WAS a dominatrix for Halloween about 4 years ago...including the whip....:blushing:


----------



## kelox (Apr 12, 2006)

I know some pics have to have survived, git ta postin!!!!!!!!










had to say, even though i know it won't happen


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Nope, no whips for me, but if either of you have a black leather outfit.....:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:


:taped sh:


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> I know some pics have to have survived, git ta postin!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, no pics.  Although SOMEWHERE there are pics from the year before....when I went as...  http://www.iballer.com/wallpaper/divas/divas_d_k/elvira/images/elvira3_1024x768_jpg.jpg


----------



## kelox (Apr 12, 2006)

OK folks, here they are. Pics from my first roll of HIE. No notes on these other than they were shot at f/11 and 1/125th on a bright sunny day.


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2006)

I would comment if I knew anything about infared..but I don't...so....COOL!


----------



## kelox (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## terri (Apr 13, 2006)

Impressive! These are scanned prints, Ken? If so, you have extremely workable negatives. :thumbup: Your lab did a very good job. Did you ask them what they used to develop them? I'd definately use them again. 

I'm loving that IR glow on the dock shot. And I like the lens flare on the shot under it, too. Very nice!

Good job! Now - head out to DC with a roll and try some more, since the weather kept me from shooting any of mine.  

Congrats on the success!! :cheer:


----------



## kelox (Apr 13, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Impressive! These are scanned prints, Ken? If so, you have extremely workable negatives. :thumbup: Your lab did a very good job. Did you ask them what they used to develop them? I'd definately use them again.
> 
> I'm loving that IR glow on the dock shot. And I like the lens flare on the shot under it, too. Very nice!
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah these are scanned prints. I'll be sure to let them know they got your stamp of approval


----------

